# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Щенки от Quay v.d. Moezenbulte, рождённые 01.11.2009г.

## Tatjana

В питомнике родились новые щенки от Квая и Яры образца 2009. :Ap:  3 кобеля.
Мы уже сделали первую фотосессию.
Вот такой Кваевич!

Остальные фото тут.
http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=4533

----------


## Алена

Хороши детки! Таня, везет тебе, такой замечательный фотограф у тебя! :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Хороши детки! Таня, везет тебе, такой замечательный фотограф у тебя!


Угу, щенки есть у всех, а вот такого фотографа нету - это точно! :Ad:  :Ap:

----------


## Lex

Дети - шикарные  :0218: 
И фотографии -  :Ay:

----------


## Tatjana

Один щенок ушел служить в полицию. :Ab: 
Два кобеля (Симон и Сабо) ищут своих хозяев.




Остальные фото в галерее http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=4582

Пока вижу просто сумасшедший пищевой инстинкт! Оба хорошо играют. В таком возрасте добыча традиционно хорошая. Это дубль помет Квай-Яра. 
В прошлом году от такой же вязки родились два кобеля, Рэм и Ронни. Оба были проданы людям, не имеющим опыта в дрессировке. И Рэм и Ронни являются олицетворением той немецкой овчарки, о которых снимают фильмы и ходят легенды. Очень смелые и мотивированные на работу, удобные в содержании и очень талантливые для обучения!!!

----------


## Ksenya

Отличные дети и талантливый фотограф!  :Ax: 
Хороших хозяев с талантливыми-ответственными руками!  :Ad:

----------


## Aljonka

Unerschrocken Schico
Schico.jpg

----------


## Aljonka

Unerschrocken Schico
Schico1.jpg

----------


## Aljonka

Unerschrocken Schico
getImage 1.jpg
getImage.jpg

----------


## Lex

Какой классный ватный мальчик  :Ax: 
Будем дружить...полубратик всё же  :0433:

----------


## Aljonka

Дружить  :Az:  это мы всегда ЗА :0251: !!!!!!

----------


## Aljonka

Мы с Schico на работеPicture 024.jpg

Знакомство с служебной машиной Picture 028.jpgPicture 029.jpg

Со старшей коллегойPicture 035.jpg

----------


## barrbosa

Сегодня видел САБО  оказывается мой сасед такой красавец уже 6 месяцев а уши уже тарчком с РЕМОМ насился как угарелый возмём шество над молодыми :0251:

----------


## Nikolai

Prada у руля  :Ag: 
-в Южное Бутово
-а дорогу покажешь?!

----------


## Tatjana

:Ay:  :Ap: Это просто курсы вождения, по совместительству!

----------


## Aljonka

В жаркий день нет ни чего лучше водных процедур

----------


## Aljonka

За не имением лучшего и шланг сойдет:

----------


## Aljonka

Чико

Будни полицейской собаки:хорошо поработали  :Af: можно и отдохнуть

----------


## Tatjana

Как же дети Квая, на Квая похожи!!!  :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay:

----------


## Aljonka

Ну так папин же сын :Ag:

----------


## Aljonka

Кто работает, тот ест......

----------


## Ganetski

:Ag:  Во подвезло))

----------


## macho

klassn&#245;i!!!! Voltsok!!!!!

----------


## Aljonka

Чико

----------


## Aljonka



----------


## Aljonka

А у нас сегодня праздник 
Нам сегодня ровно год!!!!!

----------


## Lex

Поздравляем  :Aw:  Желаем много здоровья, успехов в нелёгком полицейском деле и вот такую как на предидущих фото - ногу  :Aj:

----------


## Tatjana K

[COLOR="Red"]Мои Поздравления!!!FONT] :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana K

Мои Поздравления :Ax:

----------


## Aljonka

Спасибо за поздравления :0244: !!!

----------


## Nikolai

> Кто работает, тот ест......


уже отработал и ест. это не нога фигуранта? :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## Aljonka

Ага....переходим в режим экономии: что оторвал  :Aq: тем и пообедал :0301: !!!

----------


## Aljonka

Чико Кваевич

----------


## Aljonka

Schico

----------


## Aljonka

Чико скоро два года и из смешного серого комочка
 
он вырос в отличную молодую собаку


Сегодня мы сдали первую аттестацию и теперь Чико самый настоящий  полицейский пёс.

----------


## Nubira

Поздравляю!!!  :Aa:

----------


## macho

молодец!!!!!!!

----------


## Tatjana

Алёнка!!!! Поздравляю!!! Молодцы!!!! :Ax:  :0433:  :Ay:

----------


## Aljonka

Ты какой породы зверь?

----------


## Aljonka

Чико

----------


## macho

красавчик!!!!! :0218:

----------


## Aljonka



----------


## Aljonka

Октябрь 2012 Вильнюс соревнования патрульных собак

----------


## Aljonka

[/IMG]

----------


## Aljonka

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Aljonka

16.09-18.09.2014 в Эстонии проходили соревнования патрульных собак в котором мы с Чикуней принимали участие в итоге: второе место по поиску вещи, первое по послушанию (ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо Татьяне!!!) и итоговое третье место в общем зачёте!!!

----------


## Tatjana

Алёна, молодцы! Здорово! Поздравляю! Горжусь вами! :0433:  :Ax:  :Ay:

----------

